# "Unable to connect to CIFS host [solved by poster]

## Icethepenguin

```
"Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."
```

This is the message I get now in cups.  I have been able to print to my windows computer with no problems for the past when and then today we had a power outage and something happened that I now giving me that message.  I have tried restarting all the computer restarting all the 

```
/etc/init.d/"cupsd samba webmin"
```

 but nothing is getting that message to go away.  Of course I've looked in the forums but haven't found anyone with this problem I believe cause a lot of people don't have a setup like I do where the printers are on Windows systems and printer network servers.  Any good help with this would be great.

 *Quote:*   

> I found the answer to be very simple after I turned on my brain and thought a minute.  I just needed to correct my /etc/hosts file to point to the right address of the Windows computer.  I was pointing to 192.168.1.101 and when the power outage happened it changed to 192.168.1.102, so when I changed it everything was glorious and printing.

 

I hope this quote of mine will help anyone else that may come across this problem.

Kevin

Thanks in Advance,

Kevin

----------

